# My mom doesn't care about me.



## JustMe396

I feel like my mom doesn't care about me. I try to impress her by getting good grades and being a good child, but she's always putting me down saying I'm disrespectful and how she's threatening to hit me if I do so much as let out a small sigh.

She has to take mood medications because of her bipolar disorder.

Whenever I try to tell her something important, or she's in front of anyone she'll yell at me. I cry almost everyday and try to stay away from her so I don't get verbally abused.

Ever since I was about 10, she's been acting this way towards me. I think she's taking out the anger she has towards my dad on me because I'm a part of him and she hates him.

She never gives me any type of love, and I have to work to get it. She's always so supportive of my older sister of all her achievements, and I feel like I'm nothing. My sister had a job since she was 16, buys everything for herself, played sports, took college classes in high school, and was in student counsel.

She makes it seem like everything I say to her is negative. She often has my sister do her college work and whenever I say "You should do your own work." She starts yelling at me. And my sister always takes her side. Not once when my mom was yelling at me did my sister stand up for me. We used to be the best of friends, but something happened and we haven't be close since.

When I told my mom I felt kind of suicidal, she just made it into a joke saying stuff like "Do I need to get all the sharp things out the house?" like it was a joke. 

And when I cry she doesn't care. "What are you crying about." "Stop crying you baby." 

Honestly I can't stand to be around her. Even with her medication, she acts the same. Even her doctor said she has bipolar disorder but if I say it she yells saying "Don't talk to me like that!" 

I do love my mother, but I don't think she loves me. She only says she loves me if she wants me to do something for her.

Me and my brother are the only ones who sees her as she is, a rude, hag. An accident happened at my brothers apartment which made it unstable to live in, and she was being petty saying he couldn't stay with us for the mean time while he was getting it fixed because of an argument they got in a few days before. She would rather her children freeze outside while it is in the negatives.


----------



## Eirene

I'm sorry to hear that.

My story's quite similar though my mum doesn't have bipolar (as far as I'm aware).

But basically she loves and spoils my brother who's a horrible person and potentially a psychopath and only uses me to brag about to her friends (how I get top marks, I'm in a top uni, already got a job offer, etc). Also, now that I'm about to graduate and get a good income she's suddenly acting like we've been best friends all along even though she's never once so much as comforted me when I was upset while growing up. She'd always make fun of me or start threatening me whenever I cried, which obviously left me with a lot of issues. So basically she's only ever loved my brother but now that she can use me for my money she thinks she can win me back by being nice to me even though it's 20 years too late.

Just had a huge argument with her via skype today - she wants my brother to come to my graduation. When I've pointed out all the times he's been horrible to me in front of her and dad she started acting like I was making it all up!!!! As if she wouldn't remember her son telling his sister how he wishes she would die, how she doesn't even deserve minimum wage, how he can't stand seeing her, how no man would ever want her because she doesn't do as she's told, etc....

So yeah just wanted to say you're not alone (and to vent a little because I'm so mad). Is there any possibility of you moving out? Going to uni abroad basically got rid of my SA and really really helped with my self-confidence. I'm happy and have loads of friends now whereas I was bordering on suicidal and was severely depressed when I was still living with my parents, neither of which noticed or cared. Interacting with them is still painful though, but I'm hoping to start cutting them off as soon as I graduate. I can't deal with all of that negativity in my life.


----------

